# KU Basketball



## beer-b-q (Feb 25, 2010)

*[font=&quot]A[/font][font=&quot] man had two of the best seats at the Kansas basketball game, as he sits down, another man comes along and asks if anyone is sitting in the seat next to him.[/font]

[font=&quot]"No", he says, "the seat is empty."[/font][font=&quot]

This is incredible!" said the man, "who in their right mind would have a seat like this for a Kansas ballgame, and not use it?"

He says, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. My wife was supposed to come with me, but she passed away. This is the first KU game we haven't been together since we've been married."

"Oh.... I'm sorry to hear that. That's terrible. I guess you couldn't find someone else, a friend or relative or even a neighbor to take the seat?"

The man shakes his head... "No. They're all at the funeral." [/font]*


----------



## caveman (Feb 25, 2010)

I drove through Kansas twice.  Once on my way to see my mother in Texas, twice on the way back.  Lovely, friendly folk down there.  It was my pleasure.  (The "Roc-Chalk" folks are out of their minds.  <<< - - - In a nice way.)


----------



## rdknb (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL that is funny


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 25, 2010)

This is wrong at so many levels I do not know where to begin.


----------

